# im Done



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

im done with fish. never going back to them. I CANT DO ANYTHING RIGHT! im so mad at myself. ill be selling the rest of my stock via aquabid  goodbye guys.. im quitting this forum too


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

What happened?!?!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh no... What happened?? Im here if you need someone to talk to :-(


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

No you're not...you'll be back. Put your big person pants on. Suck it up and try again.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I told you im DONE! im not coming back relic. no matter what anyone says. I cant do anything right. in the past 3 days ive lost a red dragon pair. 3 HMPK boys and a HMDT male.. ive killed 6 fish in 3 days. im so stupid and cant do anything right


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

You think veteran breeders never lose fish? I think you should stay, take a break and try again later when you get your mojo back. :yourock:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

So sorry all this has happened, you have a lot to deal with and I will miss you being here, let me know if there anything I can do. :-(

I second that...:yourock:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry Blake. 
Just take a break, or don't handle so much at once. Everyone loses fish. 

If you still decide to leave, I'm sorry. Well miss you. ):


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Well thats just horrible and im sorry it had to happen!! You will be missed, you were so helpful! ),:


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

Mo said:


> I told you im DONE! im not coming back relic. no matter what anyone says. I cant do anything right. in the past 3 days ive lost a red dragon pair. 3 HMPK boys and a HMDT male.. ive killed 6 fish in 3 days. im so stupid and cant do anything right


EVERYONE looses fish...You're trying to create a whole world inside a tiny glass box! It's not easy. If you have to start from scratch, so be it. Learn what you did wrong the first time and try to correct it or keep it from happening again.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Keeping and Breeding this species can get really frustrating and it can be heart breaking at times. But sadly its part of the game...you are going to have failures...we all have them...Sometimes you have to take a step back and reevaluate everything and sometimes you have to start over.

But now you have more knowledge-made some mistakes-learned from them...Now its time to move on with the knowledge so that you can be successful.....

One thing I have seen with a lot of new breeders-it that they take on too much too soon. Pick one type of Betta-one color and work with just that one and resist temptation to add anything else.....Once you have a few success under your belt-then add to the mix...but don't give up...take a break...but don't give up....we all have failures...its what we do with these failures that matter.......


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I've lost over half of my fish within a matter of weeks 35 fish just gone


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

Mo, listen. I dont want you to feel like this is your fault. I knew the risks i was taking when i said you could borrow him. Yes, he was my favorite.... but i dont want this to ruin the hobby for you. Im not mad at you. Im sad, yes. But i know it wasnt your fault.


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

@ofl +1
Mo, I know it must be frustrating, but the fact is that you love your fish. It's obvious by your reaction to losing them and I can't believe that you truely want to just throw all that away. We all can see that you take good care of your fish, but sometimes things go wrong, sometimes it's a whole bunch of crap all at once and there is not much you can do to fix it. When things get rough just sit back, breath, think it over. Like ofl said, you should take a break and downsize a bit.

I may be rather new to this forum, but I've been reading through it for a while, and you are one of the members I had looked up to. It would be sad to see you go.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You should take a break do more research or tell us every part of your care and we can help you. When I got my first guppy a day later it died of disease i bought a new one it lived for months in my guppy colony my guppies even as fry are beautiful.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You should take a break do more research or tell us every part of your care and we can help you. When I got my first guppy a day later it died of disease i bought a new one it lived for months in my guppy colony my guppies even as fry are beautiful.


Mo's been taking care of his fish fine, im sure. He's one of the most experienced keepers on the forum. He's just having a bad time right now, we all have them. Im sure you've had them too. 

Anyway, I agree 100% with what OFL said! But if you do feel the need to quit then I also understand that. I felt that way when my third hamster died in sixth grade. I still haven't been able to go back to hammys!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> Mo's been taking care of his fish fine, im sure. He's one of the most experienced keepers on the forum. He's just having a bad time right now, we all have them. Im sure you've had them too.
> 
> Anyway, I agree 100% with what OFL said! But if you do feel the need to quit then I also understand that. I felt that way when my third hamster died in sixth grade. I still haven't been able to go back to hammys!


Did my advice come off insensitive?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Mo, I have to say your are an inspiration to take on such challenges, and I applaud your efforts above and beyond, because being a breeder is a lot of work, I would never want to do what you do, You are incredible for getting so far, don't think of it as done, take a break, everyone has bad days, and makes mistakes,..we all do, and i know that with so much at stake ,you want perfection.._
_Please don't ever stop..*you are amazing *and your passion will keep you going far in life, if you put it all in perspective..don't give up A lot of friends here will miss the one and only MO!!!:yourock:_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Never give up!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Mo, I lost 12 betta's in a span of a week. I haven't given up, I hope you don't either


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not have much experience with losing lots of fish at ounce. When my first female Betta jumped out and died because I have no lid. I waited a bit gave the tank a lid and bought a new one I now have a two year old male and a one year old female Betta.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

No, Mo please 

You were one of the reasons why I really got into my bettas. You inspired me, please you can't leave. Please.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It's not your fault your fish wanted to go to the rice paddy in the sky they were Emo fish.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> It's not your fault your fish wanted to go to the rice paddy in the sky they were Emo fish.




Chocolate, that's not makign the scenario any better, thank you.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Chocolate, that's not makign the scenario any better, thank you.


Couldnt agree more, AL.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Mo, don't do this... You're one of the most well known members and breeder here. You're a breeder, Mo. It's normal to lose fish in circumstances but don't feel bad because of it! You kinda inspired me to want to breed since you're my age, too and I always wanted to help improve the lines. Don't give up! Things will always get better Mo... You just have to believe. You have to be strong Blake.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Chocolate, that's not makign the scenario any better, thank you.


Exactly what I was just thinking.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Mo, don't do this... You're one of the most well known members and breeder here. You're a breeder, Mo. It's normal to lose fish in circumstances but don't feel bad because of it! You kinda inspired me to want to breed since you're my age, too and I always wanted to help improve the lines. Don't give up! Things will always get better Mo... You just have to believe. You have to be strong Blake.


This entire time, I swore that Mo was at least in his twenties. TWENTIES.

Know why?
Because of how mature and knowledgable he was. 
Kudos to you, for being absolutely amazing, and I really do hope that down the line, everyone else gets to see how amazing you are.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Couldnt agree more, AL.


What did I say I thought that would comfort him sorry.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> This entire time, I swore that Mo was at least in his twenties. TWENTIES.
> 
> Know why?
> Because of how mature and knowledgable he was.
> Kudos to you, for being absolutely amazing, and I really do hope that down the line, everyone else gets to see how amazing you are.


+1

I thought I was the youngest member here until I heard the truth. Haha
It's entirely amazing. Mo, remember when I was just a new member and I was failing on helping a member? Of course you don't but, I remember. You corrected me and it was a start of me learning the best care for Bettas. Including the OP. :') Don't put your knowledge to waste. You were the reason that I learned so much about Bettas. I thank you for it. Because of you, I helped tons of members with sick Bettas and their care. You were a life saver, Blake. Don't waste other lives. :')


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What did I say I thought that would comfort hom sorry.




It was the commment about emo fish. It wasn't funny nor appropriate for the situation.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Blake, 

Don't leave. I swear, I though you were in your twenties. But 12!! You are so mature for your age. Do not stop. I can understand how hard this is for you, but please don't give up. You are an inspiration.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the inspiration and mindful words. In the meantime I will definitely take a break from this hobby for quite a while and in the meantime will sell all of my fish...

And I'm 11.. I just like to say I'm 12


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> It was the commment about emo fish. It wasn't funny nor appropriate for the situation.


Really I was sure that was the part that would comfort him the most would they didn't know what they want have been better? And I was not joking I was trying to comfort him.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry but chocolate Betta that comment made the situation worse and actually hurt me in the inside.. It made me feel like they wanted to Gide because they were living a bad life


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

But Blake! :\ If that's what you want, then we can't stop you. Just keep in mind that you're just throwing away fish you did so much for and you cared for. I wish you good luck..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mo said:


> Sorry but chocolate Betta that comment made the situation worse and actually hurt me in the inside.. It made me feel like they wanted to Gide because they were living a bad life


I am sure you gave them a good 
life. I am super sorry that was my attempt to comfort. I should really stop trying to comfort people. What is gide.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry. I meant die not gide


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Chocolate betta I'd like to inform you that emo = sad/depressed
So basically you just told Mo that his fish were unhappy.
How that's supposed to be comforting, idk?

Mo I'm sorry please ignore that, we all know that your fish had great lives.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was referring to you gave them a good life and they were to shellfish to enjoy it. But not all depressed people are emo I am proof. Please ignore my attempt to comfort you. I was sure it would comfort you. I can not apologize enough for hurting your feelings.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK, ChoclateBetta made a mistake, sorry Mo. 
Emo actually means that they're SO DEPRESSED that they hurt themselves. Not just sad, they're like being half suicidal. Can we not talk about this, please? Worst timing ever..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

That's making me feel worse.. I want to stay but ai want to give up at the same time


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Er, I'm so sorry!! *sigh* :l


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I really.. Really... Really. Love this forum and it's become a part of my daily life but right now I just want to give up on bettas and forget about them forever... I can't do anything right..


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about what has happened Mo. I have had some big losses in the past. Unfortunately it is as OFL says, and these things just sometimes happen. Splendens seem to be prone to these sudden spats of death. It's heartbreaking, and there are times I almost quit the hobby because I was sick and tired of finding one of my favourites dead in its tank or stuck to the carpet. 

There's nothing wrong with taking a break. It's okay to take a step back from the hobby and to return to it when you feel it's time. This can be a very intense and exhausting hobby and sometimes when bad things happen you do get burned out. 

Don't have anything more to add than my sympathies. I think a lot of hobbyists have been where you are before. I know I definitely have.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Blame the people who inbred them not you.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Mo, you shouldn't blame yourself for this. As everyone stated, things happen which makes us feel like we should give up. But what makes us stronger is the battle of moving forward. If you feel like you need to take a break then we all understand that. Even if you put all your fishkeeping supplies in the basement for a while and not look at them. 
I know this forum is helpful and addicting and you get to know and appreciate all the members that make the community, if you need to take a break from that as well then we understand that too. It would be a shame for you to have made up your mind completely. Keep the option open, we always want to hear from you and know that you're okay. 
Bless.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't, PLEASE! Remember your goal? To be in the top 20 in the IBC? You can't give up, yet. You do so much! You do things right, but you don't believe you do. Just think about it... Breeding Bettas was your career that you love and care so much. Don't let a few deaths ruin it. The Bettas that died want you to keep on going! Don't stay in the past.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mo do not leave this forum will collapse without you. Was that good comfort?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

No please don't leave!

Who knows what you'll be able to do if you continue!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Just take a break then you can come back.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks but I've made my mind. As of 7 PM central time I will no longer be an active member of this forum.. Just to sell my fish and PM buyers of people who have concerns with something else. As soon as all of my fish are sold I will rarely visit this forum anymore to get bettas out of my mind. My eyes are burning and red from crying and tearing up but I've made my mind. Thanks for all of the support and a great time being here. I loved it while I was here. If I do continue I'll probably kill more fish. I'm better off just giving up and forgetting about everything for a while


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There is no need to leave.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I feel the need to leave for myself. It's for the better of me. My fish, and everyone else


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It is not better every fish keeper loses fish. We will never forgive you if you leave neither will your fish. You Bettas could end up in small unheated bowls or peace lily bowls.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I want to say thank you on behalf of myself all the countless members you have helped or given advice to. You are incredibly smart, responsible and mature and I know with some time and growing up you will make it far in this world. It has been a pleasure to learn from you, I wish you well. 
I am not the only one who will openly welcome you back at any time.

**eta- chocolatebetta, please stop.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He can not leave please do not leave us.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks. I don't like to leave but it's for the better of my fish so they no longer are in danger of death with me and they're better off with another member.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mo said:


> Thanks. I don't like to leave but it's for the better of my fish so they no longer are in danger of death with me and they're better off with another member.


No they are better off with you.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Im very sad to see you go Mo! This is quit a shock to be honest. I'm sorry you feel this way about your fish but I do hope you find good homes for them all. I'm glad to at least have had the chance to meet you and talk to you! Also I highly respect you and your desicion to leave. 

How many fish are you selling and how much for? I'd be interested in taking one off your hands if it comes down to that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why must he leave us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Mo said:


> Thanks but I've made my mind. As of 7 PM central time I will no longer be an active member of this forum.. Just to sell my fish and PM buyers of people who have concerns with something else. As soon as all of my fish are sold I will rarely visit this forum anymore to get bettas out of my mind. My eyes are burning and red from crying and tearing up but I've made my mind. Thanks for all of the support and a great time being here. I loved it while I was here. If I do continue I'll probably kill more fish. I'm better off just giving up and forgetting about everything for a while


I am soo sorry you are going thru this..it does make sense..you have to do what is needed..and I hope in time, you can come back, take as much time as you need, It will help..but always remember we will be here if you need us;-)


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry Mo, you were amazing person this forum. You helped a ton of people. I will welcome you back if and when you decide to come back. You are amazing.

ChoclateBetta- Its his decision not yours


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You can't leave us lets start a petition.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Seriously chocolate. Its just plain annoying now. Stop it isnt realy that funny....


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

ChoclateBetta- you shouldn't say that really, its not nice.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Mo, if you must leave, I understand.

I still hope that some day down the line, I will see you again, and you can continue helping me and others. You're amazing, you really are.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

3 hours left until I leave this wonderful forum and go onto my own adventures away from bettas


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

D:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

bananasammy8 said:


> ChoclateBetta- you shouldn't say that really, its not nice.


What's rude about desperately not wanting Moto leave . The Betta world needs as many expert keepers as possible and that is what Mo is.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Whatever you do decided to do Mo, I hope you're as amazing in it as you were with bettas. 

By any chance, can I have your email? You can PM me it if it's bettr for you.

// 

Chocolate, it's just because at that moment, you're making yourself sound half your age. 

I understand we need Mo, but Mo has other things to do. 

Just because he's an expert at bettas doesn't mean he can't do anything else in his life. He does what he wants to


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey, do you mind if I ask what else you like to do, are you into WII or Xbox? My daughter loves WII dance


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah every one needs a hobby. Tell us about your exciting life as someone who does not keep fish. A non fish keeper even the word sounds weird to say.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not into anything else. Fishkeeping has been a huge part of my life and I havnt had the means, space or time to do anything or consider anything else


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

No no no dont leave! your the one of the only people on here who i can ask stuff and know its right!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A life without a hobby is a bad life. What are you going to do wake up eat go to work eat sleep.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Mo, I feel like once you take a few days to step back from things, you'll start learning more about yourself than you thought. You'll find something


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the support and good words..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We knowledge your right to be yourself but please do not leave us.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I've taken more then one break from fish keeping over the years. Sometimes things happen, you lose fish, you get overwhelmed, and you need to take a step back and reevaluate things, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that! You need to do what's best for you! *Big Hugs* and best of luck to whatever you chose to do in the future!!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> We knowledge your right to be yourself but please do not leave us.


.....
Chocolate, you have NO idea how selfish you are sounding right now.
You are forgetting Mo is younger than *YOU* are. Let him do what he wants.



((Mo, you're welcome. My fish say they love you too!))


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Remember Mo you will be missed.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Mo... NOOOO!!! D:
I understand that you need to leave. :*( But I want to thank you for being there for all of us when we needed it. For giving advice and helping and advising. Without you, I would never have found Spirit and Mo. That's right, I named my unnamed female after you, ever though you are a guy and she is a girl, so please don't take that the wrong way. Then I will always be able to remeber you and how great you are. Perhaps we'll cross paths once again someday. Best of luck with life, and we will always remeber you.
We love you Mo!  Remember, we will always be here for you.
So Mo... thank you. For everything. 

-Kate


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Never forget us.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm sorry, Mo.
I hope when you come back that I'm still here... 
I wish you luck in the future...


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Mo said:


> Thanks for the support and good words..


Mo you are a talented conscientious and generous person.

You would be a credit tomany community and we have benefitted greatly from your spending time here.

I hear how hard and painful the past few weeks have been for you.

You have been dealing with a lot of respnsibility.


I can understand. When cjconcepcion sent Hazel to me and I lost him I felt like such a loser. Here I'd offered to "rescue" him and instead he died within hours.


I am glad you feel comfortable telling us what is on your mind, and it must be a very profound wound for you to consider leaving the hobby that you love so much.


I believe that taking a step back can be very healthy. It doesn't mean forever even if it feels that way. If in the future you can come back willingly we would all welcome you with great affection.

If it means that you check in occasionally we would be happy to receive and give support.

If it means you truly stay out of betta keeping and use your talents and skills, intelligence and compassion in another area, then you will bring incredible value to that community and while we might feel envious bc we selfishly want your excellence here, we will wish you, and your new endeavors, all the best.

After my 6 finally passed away I waited 4 years before coming back to 
Betta fish.

May you find comfort and fulfillment whatever you choose..


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks again for the kind words Kate, TTB, alcemistnv, and bettaQi


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I hope to once again be a part of bettas and this community but ai would like to take a step back and forget about them for a while


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

so sorry this happened to you  we'll miss you a lot


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll miss this forum aswell


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Mo.. I don't know you like some of these people, but you are one of the authorities I look forward to. When an animal is injured, it retreats left to his own devices. Stay with your friends and stop saying to yourself you are no good. These people would like to help.. reach out and realize how valuable you are to us. Please.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck with whatever you decide to do with your life Mo. Enjoy being a kid for a few years, personally I think you have too much responsibility and should take a load off. 

I will be here to see your return, whether it just to say hi or a return to the hobby, it has been nice knowing you.

-Charles


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I want to address two things right niow. First of all, Blake, I'm sorry about your fish and I'm sorry that you want to give up. I agree with others who have said to take a break from the hobby cor awhile then maybe in a few months you'll feel better about things. I join the others in saying that I wish you wouldn't leave. You are a contributing member of this forum and we would miss you very much.
Now for the second thing I want to address. ChocolateBetta sometimes has a hard time communicating what he wants to say.It's hard enough to figure out sometimes what someone really means in text on a computer and. sometimes the things Chocolate posts MIGHT appear rude but they are not meant to be. So please be understanding, ok? Mo, you are always welcome here whatever you decide to do.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I want to address two things right niow. First of all, Blake, I'm sorry about your fish and I'm sorry that you want to give up. I agree with others who have said to take a break from the hobby cor awhile then maybe in a few months you'll feel better about things. I join the others in saying that I wish you wouldn't leave. You are a contributing member of this forum and we would miss you very much.
> Now for the second thing I want to address. ChocolateBetta sometimes has a hard time communicating what he wants to say.It's hard enough to figure out sometimes what someone really means in text on a computer and. sometimes the things Chocolate posts MIGHT appear rude but they are not meant to be. So please be understanding, ok? Mo, you are always welcome here whatever you decide to do.


Thank you I have been trying to understand what people see as comfort. I really thought that would help him feel better. We wish you the best Mo.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

dude, a few months ago i had a fungal infection run absolutely rampant in my community tank...it took out two bettas, three platies, a balloon molly and an ADF. only things it left alive in there were one molly, one platy and the durn snails that were infesting the tank. i know it's hard losing fish, especially a bunch at once, butthink of it this way: you gave them a wonderful, happy life while they were here, and you saved them from dying off much faster in some *******'s 1/2 gallon fishbowl. there are hundreds of bettas being born every day, and that means there's hundreds more chances to make a new friend!


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Hey Mo,

I know we've never spoke on this forum, but you've probably seen me around and I've sure as heck seen you. You know what? Your posts have been so much help to me and made me the fishkeeper I am today. I know this must be hard for you, and I'm not going to try and understand what you must be going through. But sometimes its our actions after events like this that define us. I wish that you could persevere in the hobby and keep going, but if you need to take a break, it's more than understandable. I'm sorry and upset to see you go, I really trully am. But if you feel it will help you in the long run and may help you get into betta's again one day, so be it. We all love you and will miss you okay? 

Magnum


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Aw, Mo, I'm sorry about your fish  It's always hard to lose a pet, especially when they go at the same time.

We will all be sad to see you go, and hope that you will come back someday. Losing fish is part of keeping fish, after all. It doesn't mean that you can't keep fish! We all know you have loads of knowledge and have shared it with all of us at one point or another.

Hope you won't give up your passion completely


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Ty mo for your help and advice. If you do leave, then I hope you will change you mind later and come back. Gl.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Remember you can always come back to us.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Remember you can always come back to us.



That is a nice comforting thing to say


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Aren't you being a little overdramatic there Mo? :lol:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the plants and the siggy (see below) :BIGkissy:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Aren't you being a little overdramatic there Mo? :lol:


No, he's not, he's still young and tender. He will be an awesome MAN.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly what happened, but living things get sick and die. That's what they do. Doesn't mean it was your fault...


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Awwww! I know you're sad, and hurt, I would be too if that happened *hugs*. But I hope you change your mind in a few days and decide to stay. I've never lost that many at once, and I would probably be as crushed as you are. It's heart breaking to say good bye to so many at once.

Mo, you were crazy mad with plants. I know you were a breeder, but I saw what you did with some plants and it made me so jealous! You have a real talent.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Guess what? Animals die, its part of life. Sad as it may seem, its a natural thing. Sure some animals dies sooner than others, but quitting just because you had some disease sweep your stock isn't being very resilient and stubborn. 

It'll be alright.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Guess what? Animals die, its part of life. Sad as it may seem, its a natural thing. Sure some animals dies sooner than others, but quitting just because you had some disease sweep your stock isn't being very resilient and stubborn.
> 
> It'll be alright.


Lol I basically just said that XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, fish die and it's all a part of life but that doesn't make it any less sad.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Oookay, but I bet this hasn't been said before:

Disease epidemics in breeding stock happen, its a normal part of breeding life.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Im sure I will never exactly know how you feel Mo because I have never had that many fish...but im learning fish can be soooo exhausting...i just for back into fish for the first time in years...man did I do things wrong back in the day lol, what a disaster...im still learning and educating myself as much as I can but in jumping back into this hobby ive been through a lot of emotion in just the first month...thats about how long ive been back into it lol. I lost 6 guppies first three days to cotton mouth, had to rehome my 2 survivors in a 3 gal which I had to buy and had to bleach out my guppy tank and throw away about $70 worth of equipment and decor that when with their tank...that was pretty stressful. I have my last 2 still and that will be it for me with guppies lol, never again. So now I have 2 goldfish in the tank....well today the little female broke her fin, im not too happy about that and the other goldfish keeps picking on her...I have no clue how to treat it so im going to have to rack my brain for the next 24 hours to find out, plus I came home tonight to realize my new sympathy purchase betta has advanced fin rot and the whole end of his tail fell off...so now I have to figure out how to treat that lol....my new dt split his fin and my plakat wont eat and hasnt eaten since I brought him home and moonies moss balls are shedding lol...I guess what im saying it...you arent alone...  people are here for you and without you im sure there are a lot of newbies like me who wont get proper help from our betta friends like yourself! I have one tank left in which I intend to add one more betta to my collection but thats it for me lol...that will be 2 guppies, 2 goldfish and 5 bettas total considering my goldfish and sympathy purchase survive, my hands will be more than full lol. Maybe just toning it down to a few of your fav fish for fun for a while will help


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks. I've lost 200 dollars worth of fish though in the past month..


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm going to enjoy my last 10 minutes here. If you want shoot me a PM but I'll be less active when I sell the fish..


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Meh, a loss is a loss. Regardless of that, there's no need to go and quit everything all at once. Stay on this forum and be a valuable member, sans fish. With all your valuable insight, I am sure you have a lot of advice to give. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

But I feel like just giving up. Everything I worked hard to do. Spent countless hours doing.. Spent hard earned money doing.. Just fell apart. I feel like giving up and just don't want to think about of own this species of fish for a while.. I will no longer be an active member of this forum so I can just drop bettas and forget about them for a while and just be a normal kid.. Focus more on school.. I might return as I get older but for now. I'm avoiding this hobby.. Good bye my fellow fishkeepers. I've lost around 35 fish and 200 dollars worth of fish due to mistakes and IT WAS ALL MY FAULT


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Bye Mo :wave:

Perhaps we will see you again someday! Don't blame yourself too much - it won't fix anything.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> Im sure I will never exactly know how you feel Mo because I have never had that many fish...but im learning fish can be soooo exhausting...i just for back into fish for the first time in years...man did I do things wrong back in the day lol, what a disaster...im still learning and educating myself as much as I can but in jumping back into this hobby ive been through a lot of emotion in just the first month...thats about how long ive been back into it lol. I lost 6 guppies first three days to cotton mouth, had to rehome my 2 survivors in a 3 gal which I had to buy and had to bleach out my guppy tank and throw away about $70 worth of equipment and decor that when with their tank...that was pretty stressful. I have my last 2 still and that will be it for me with guppies lol, never again. So now I have 2 goldfish in the tank....well today the little female broke her fin, im not too happy about that and the other goldfish keeps picking on her...I have no clue how to treat it so im going to have to rack my brain for the next 24 hours to find out, plus I came home tonight to realize my new sympathy purchase betta has advanced fin rot and the whole end of his tail fell off...so now I have to figure out how to treat that lol....my new dt split his fin and my plakat wont eat and hasnt eaten since I brought him home and moonies moss balls are shedding lol...I guess what im saying it...you arent alone...  people are here for you and without you im sure there are a lot of newbies like me who wont get proper help from our betta friends like yourself! I have one tank left in which I intend to add one more betta to my collection but thats it for me lol...that will be 2 guppies, 2 goldfish and 5 bettas total considering my goldfish and sympathy purchase survive, my hands will be more than full lol. Maybe just toning it down to a few of your fav fish for fun for a while will help


You keep cold water fish with tropical fish? Hope that tank is 100 gallons. By Mo we are sad you are leaving us hope you are happy with the new life you are choosing.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Just because you had a few fish die? C'mon Mo, your a great and valuable member on here. Stay. Please stay. You don't have to have fish to be a member on here after all.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

It's 7:00 so goodbye for now. I'm crying and I hope to have a return in the future. For now I'm not going to be a fish keeper anymore and just be a normal kid


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Just because you had a few fish die? C'mon Mo, your a great and valuable member on here. Stay. Please stay. You don't have to have fish to be a member on here after all.


OK, now you are sounding like CB. Mo can do what he likes, when time passes he might very well be back, just let him decide.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Mo said:


> It's 7:00 so goodbye for now. I'm crying and I hope to have a return in the future. For now I'm not going to be a fish keeper anymore and just be a normal kid



Don't cry, sweetie. Everything will be okay, and you are still a great fish keeper despite this bad thing that happened.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Here it is 8:00 PM.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Here it is 8:00 PM.




Here, it is 8 pm, also. But I think Mo lives in the middle of the country, somewhere...


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

He's in a different time zone ChoclateBetta.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> OK, now you are sounding like CB. Mo can do what he likes, when time passes he might very well be back, just let him decide.


No. I am not acting like CB. I am acting like myself, albeit a very annoyed self. I just don't see why a person should just up and quit everything in such a dramatic fashion when the going gets a little tough.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Here it is 8:00PM Mo you will be missed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

registereduser said:


> OK, now you are sounding like CB. Mo can do what he likes, when time passes he might very well be back, just let him decide.


Is that an insult to me hopes it is not.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I just don't see why a person should just up and quit everything in a dramatic fashion when the going gets a little tough.


Sometimes you do that when you're 11. And, that's okay.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> No. I am not acting like CB. I am acting like myself, albeit a very annoyed self. I just don't see why a person should just up and quit everything in such a dramatic fashion when the going gets a little tough.


What with the CB insults I just do not like change. Lucky Mo can become normal.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I think that 11 years of age is plenty old enough to be stubborn and stick it out. But what does it matter? He's gone and apparently not coming back.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Have a good time Mo.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow I just read these last 4 pages poste while I was gone.
... He probably doesn't ever want to come back now


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why not? I am sure all of us will miss Mo.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's upset over the loss of his fish. I think he'll be back when things settle down. I think we all get upset when we lose a lot of fish at one time. At least I hope he comes back. A lot of pepmople value his advice.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

This forum will be worse without Mo.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes we will miss Mo; what I mean is the things said in the last few pages probably made him feel even worse.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes Mo will live a normal life. But what is with using CB as an insult.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I wasn't referring to your posts CB.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know I was not talking about you. Nut what was bad about the posts. They seemed to be more of a we can not live without you type thing.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

No, she was actually saying that I sounded very condescending and insensitive, I think.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wait so my username means condecending and insensitive.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Wait so my username means condecending and insensitive.


No. 
Picking on an 11 year old who has been nothing but a helpful friendly person who has gone through a lot of loss is.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

For the love of.....I wasn't picking on him!!! Okay? 

He is the one being a little over dramatic after all. -____-

And RegisteredUser, your behavior was uncalled for. No one should ever be used as an example for negative behavior, which I was not acting as such.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Mo you are an awesome person and I'm dearly sorry on what made you decide on your parting and we all wish you the very best in life as you continue your journey else where. It was nice knowing you good friend... stay cool

~Junglist


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG this is going from bad to worse. Everyone is misunderstanding everything. Grr


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Tell me about it. :-?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> No.
> Picking on an 11 year old who has been nothing but a helpful friendly person who has gone through a lot of loss is.


I was not picking on Mo I just do not want Mo to get rid of his fish and give up.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I was not picking on Mo I just do not want Mo to get rid of his fish and give up.


I was talking about crabby tabby...


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

*facepalm* I am not picking on anyone. I am the least likely of anyone to pick on anyone in any shape or form. I have been picked on all my life and as such, feel that picking on someone, making them feel as I did, is the last thing I want to do. 

I WAS NOT PICKING ON MO!!!! 

*end rant*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I was talking about crabby tabby...


Okay do not remember anyone who wanted Mo to leave.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

CRAP PEOPLE...!!!!
This is a pile of CRAP! Mo has left for Betta's sake, and now we're arguing?! Can you guys just let this drop? This is bogus and I piece of turds. If this forum allowed cursing I would but I'm just mad right now so don't take it personally. Blake has left the forum... Can't you guys understand on how much he influenced this forum? Just please stop. He was the reason I became so "knowledgeable". He inspired me to become a breeder and care for Bettas till the end. So please just STOP!!! :'(


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Calm down Lebron. He may yet come back. He probably needs some time to cope and then maybe he'll log back on sometime. After all, he is a great betta keeper.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK OK... I'll try. Sorry for going Hulk. :/ I'm just really upset. We all are.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes time will heal Mo. Bettas are just to perfect to ignore and I have ADHD and an easy time focusing on fish.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mo, I am so sorry for your losses and your discouragement right now, though I understand why you would feel this way. You have been such a help and encouragement to me since I came here back in June. I will miss you and hope you return some day...refreshed and ready to keep going with your amazing betta care. Hugs


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you are watching Mo you will be missed.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okidoki, everyone. First off, Mo, I'm sorry you feel so down right now. I really hope you take the advice of everyone here and just take some down time and recuperate. You are a bright kid and we'd really like to have you back soon but for now, just enjoy being 11 and have fun, okay? *hugs*

Secondly, guys, I was a little disappointed as I read through this thread. What I saw was Choclate making an effort to be comforting and to make Mo feel wanted and many people got upset at him anyway. Not good, guys. Now that Choclate is making an effort, we should also make an effort to be more patient and understanding, okay? C'mon, I know you're all good people out there so let's just get along.

Thirdly, any more fighting on here and this thread will be closed.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Mo,
I don't know if you will read this, but just in case, I wanted to say you are a very knowledgeable person and you have my respect. I believe things happen for a reason, so maybe this is a good step for you. Maybe you have a better calling out there. You have had a huge influence on this forum and have helped hundreds of people looking for advice. I hope that even if you do give up the betta hobby for a while, that you will occationally pop in to spread your invaluable knowledge. Reading an article on google is one thing, but when you can speak to someone who has experienced it, it can really help people. I hope you continue to spread your knowledge. 

Whatever you decide, I wish you the best.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I didn't read everything. But Mo, If you think that you can't look after fish. Then I don't know who can. There's few that is better than you at what you do. I believe that if you can overcome this hurdle and continue with this, you will contribute to the world of betta much more than you can imagine. You have a certain passion and dedication that most of us do not. You've begun this young, there're still so many opporunities ahead. I hope that you will rethink this.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

*hugs* 
Mo: ...Just have fun with your life now, K? Go your own way, be stong, and be brave. 
Over and out 
-Katie


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I doubt you will read this at this point, Mo, and I am sorry I got in too late to tell you.

I know that at your age (heck, at any age), things are probably really hard to handle. I raised and showed rabbits around your age, and I had a disease run rampant through my herd one year. I lost most of my best stock, including some of my national winners. I wanted to up and quit, and I was a sobbing mess. I blamed myself for not quarantining enough, not having a separate quarantine for rabbits that had come from shows, and god only knows what else. The sad, hard truth, however was that there was probably little I could have done. Likely one picked up something at a show or a new rabbit was a carrier without ever showing symptoms. *Things do happen, and you have to try not to blame yourself. * Go ahead and cry yourself out. It's healthy to do so.

However, speaking from someone who has experienced a LOT of heavy grief in her life, it's *never a good idea to make a drastic decision when you are feeling down*. I am not saying you are not making the right choice. Maybe you are. It might be the best thing for you at this time. However, it might not. You may find yourself regretting selling off your bettas after you have some time to heal. Give yourself some time to grieve, but try not to make any rash decisions until you can think with a clear head. I know firsthand how hard it is to think straight when you are feeling so down. I've done some things I really regretted in such a state, and I would hate for you to have to go through the same thing.

I'm making no pleas for you to stay, to keep your fish, etc. Only you can decide what is right for you. However, only in a calm state of mind will you be able to truly decide that. Whatever you do decide upon, I thank you for sharing your knowledge. It's hard to be a kid and have so much responsibility. It's hard to be taken seriously, no matter how much work and time you put into something. For you to be so well respected, you must be absolutely amazing. I mean that in the very best way. There are some brilliant kids out there that just never get the respect they deserve because of their age. Clearly you have been able to steamroll right past that barrier, which makes me believe you truly are a strong person at heart. I hope that no matter where your life takes you, it is down a wonderful path. Don't forget to explore the paths less traveled. Sometimes they hold the most amazing things.


----------

